# Turquoise Pictures



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Citygirl (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2019)

@hollydolly   ... your daughter?   very pretty picture.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> @hollydolly   ... your daughter?   very pretty picture.


 NO Bonnie, not my daughter, but now you mention it I see the resemblance...


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2019)

* Wedding cake *


----------



## tinytn (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## chic (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## chic (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Wren (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 11, 2019)

Used to wander around the Arizona desert on weekends,  in years gone by,  and pick up turquoise CHUNKS   to bring home.
one of them sitting on my apartment patio  table  ...  great paper weight .


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## chic (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 28, 2019)

One for the Ladies...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## chic (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2019)

Ladies Purse


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Lvstotrvl (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Lvstotrvl (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Kris148 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Kris148 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Kris148 (Feb 20, 2020)

This seems to have vanished so reposting.  Jervis Bay, Australia.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*CUBA *


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

deleted


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2020)

*Cavern in New Zealand *


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 1, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 15, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 15, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Jun 14, 2020)

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Ceege (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2020)

Catfish


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## chic (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## chic (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## chic (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## chic (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## chic (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 128578


Spectacular!


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## chic (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## chic (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2021)

*German gas station 1950's

*


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## chic (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## chic (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Mar 21, 2021)

Disc of Chichen-itza


----------



## Lara (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## chic (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Apr 21, 2021)

Butterfly Entrance Gate...


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Apr 21, 2021)

I think this was a halloween costume.
She went as a Mesh Pouf Sponge on a rope.


----------



## chic (May 4, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 7, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Lara (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Lara (May 9, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Lara (May 10, 2021)

Menaul Fine Art Trip-Tych


----------



## Lara (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 11, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2021)

*Los Angeles*


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 22, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 25, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 197128


I love those, apparently made by an acquaintance of  Ree Drummond...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I love those, apparently made by an acquaintance of  Ree Drummond...


I think it's The Pioneer Woman brand. Very cute.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> I think it's The Pioneer Woman brand. Very cute.


I remember Ree saying on one of her shows a few years ago.. that all that floral  brand was made by her friend..  ,and she advertised it for her by having it on her show 'the Pioneer woman..''I wonder if  they  went into partnership  together


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2021)

I had never heard of Ree Drummond until you mentioned her, @hollydolly. Perhaps they _are _partners.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> I had never heard of Ree Drummond until you mentioned her, @hollydolly. Perhaps they _are _partners.


It's quite funny because Ree Drummond ( the pioneer woman) is an American TV cook... and married to the Rancher  who probably owns the most land in  all of Oklahoma, if not the whole of the USA....I only came across her shows because they're shown on one of the cookery shows on satelite TV.. ..and then she introduced her whole family on the show, and the cameras follow them doing their work too..


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2021)

OMG, I just googled it. Ree Drummond is The Pioneer Woman!!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> OMG, I just googled it. Ree Drummond is The Pioneer Woman!!


that's what I've been telling you all along....


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> that's what I've been telling you all along....


Hahaha, I'm only on my 3rd cup of coffee!! It takes me a while to get my brain in gear!!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## chic (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## AnnieA (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 1, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 4, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 9, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Owlivia (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2022)

The Maldives. My daughter has been there on holiday


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 6:38 AM)




----------



## Ceege (Monday at 10:36 AM)




----------



## Pink Biz (Monday at 4:58 PM)




----------



## hollydolly (Monday at 6:28 PM)




----------



## hollydolly (Monday at 6:30 PM)

Southbank London...


----------



## PamfromTx (Tuesday at 2:06 AM)




----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 12:25 PM)




----------



## Pink Biz (Yesterday at 6:26 PM)




----------

